# Looking for art - 'Gathering of Traitors'?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a piece of GW artwork I saw a while ago, entitled something like 'Gathering of Traitors'. It's a Heresy-era piece, quite wide, it's depicting a briefing or meeting of some kind. I believe that at least one or two Primarchs are in the picture (Fulgrim?), along with some kind of Possessed/Psyker Astartes in red armour.

Any ideas?

Midnight


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

It's from one of the Visions of HEresy books.I am a bit pressed for time right now but I will see if I can scrounge it up and post it here tomorrow.

It got Horus, Fulgrim, I believe Magnus and Mortarion and Perturab as well as the demon Ingethel (from Aurelian) and some more known people (Abbaddon etc).

Will find it and post it for you.


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110614143460/es.warhammer40k/images/b/b8/Fulgrim1.jpg

I found this one, I don't know if it's the one you are looking for.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

that is part of it and its in collected visions/book no3 and is painted by sam wood (page 262 in cv)

its called blades of the traitor and shows l-r

erebus, kelbor-hal, maloghurst abaddon, horus, red angel (blood angel), ahriman, ingethil and fulgrim


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

and can be found at his facebook page;
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.121998897877330.23646.109163639160856&type=3
And the first person on the far left is Lorgar, when he just began to get horns.(there are many things that prove its Lorgar in his items, but the foremost one is his sign of office, the warmace. Remember, this is an image from the time when the Primarchs wherent described as physical Giants in comparison to the SMs, but rather where described as "Giants among men" in a more "descriptive of character and abilities" way...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot, people, I appreciate it. This is just the piece I was looking for.

Midnight


----------

